# coopers saison recepie - anything you'd change ?



## mongey (5/8/15)

so next beer going to do this coopers saison tin recepie

Ingredients

1.7kg Australian Pale Ale
1.7kg Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer
500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
25g Saaz Hops
11g Belle Saison Yeast
Coopers Carbonation Drops
was just going to follow it and get some saaz pellets also to dry hop at the end


never done a siason before. anything you'd change ?

would steeping some light grain add to saison-ness of it ?


----------



## NewtownClown (5/8/15)

Do you like saisons (traditional ones like DuPont)? The flavour and aroma comes from the yeast, I wouldn't be dry hopping - in fact the 25 grams of saaz could be eliminated - you don't indicate how they are to be utilised. There should be enough IBU's in the Aus Pale kit and, as I stated, flavour and aroma comes from the yeast (and wheat).
Stick to the recipe, then consider making tweaks, if you wish, in subsequent Saison brews. Otherwise you won't know if you made a good Saison and ruined _or _improved it with out-of-style tweaking


----------



## Dae Tripper (5/8/15)

Hi Mongey. Recently I did a Coopers Real Ale with Saison yeast and it turned out quite well except some lingering harsh bitterness. That is why I would probably try to steer you away from two cans, or you could sub one for a can of Coppers LME. Go very late with your Saaz additions as not to add to much extra IBU. Good luck


----------



## mongey (5/8/15)

thanks for the replies

yeah I do like saisons .I have been drinking a fair bit of the saision 1858 and tres monts at $17 a 750ml which is why I'm keen to give it a go

the hops i was going to steep and make a tea and chuck in with the yeast . 

if dry hop isnt a good idea i'll skip it and stick to the plan for this one


----------



## NewtownClown (5/8/15)

Just crunched some numbers;
@20 litres it comes to approx. 6.5% & 40 IBU
@23 litres it is approx 5.7% & 35 IBU
Both finishe a little high for the style
That is calculated on the yeast attenuating 76% - however I believe Belle Saison goes a little further than that...
35 IBU is just on the high side for the style


----------



## mongey (5/8/15)

thanks Newtown

I was planning on doing 23 and looking for 6.5% . The 1858 I have been enojoying is 6.4% so was looking for that range


----------



## NewtownClown (5/8/15)

mongey said:


> thanks Newtown
> 
> I was planning on doing 23 and hoping for 6.5% . The 1858 I have been enojoying is 6.4% so was looking for that range


Brewed for 23 litres you will get around 35 IBU, adding 400 grams of dex will bump it up to 6.5 without adding extra body - you will get closer to the Tres Monts, rather than the 1858, with that recipe


----------



## NewtownClown (5/8/15)

The above is calculated at 76% attenuation, if it attenuates further, say 80%, you will hit aboutt 6.8% with an FG of around 1.011. Nice


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/8/15)

on top of the above - I recommend switching the Belle Saison yeast with the Mangrove Jacks Belgian Ale yeast.. it tastes much more like commercial saisons that you would have tried.


----------



## mongey (6/8/15)

So I ended up ordering the bits as per recepie last night . except for the saaz which I only got a 12g bag . was an accident but I figure if it can be left out the 12g is fine . I'm 50-50 on if I'll put in in . I may just save it for another brew

stuck with the LDM over the dex . if it comes outs decent I'll make it again with the dex just to see the difference .


thanks for the tip on the yeast Laim but I went with the saison yeast, just cause I havent used it before. I used the Mangrove Jacks Belgian ale yeast in a Leffe style thing at the start of the year and it went well but I'm keen to try stuff I havent used before at the moment to learn .

I'm enjoying the swap from the fresh wort kits to the extract receipes. you get to tinker more which means you make more mitakes, have wins and learn more . the last 3 I have done have come out pretty decent good beers


edit - Also doing some reading I'm figuring the beer is going to be in the fermenter a good while ? we are going away for a holiday next month so just planning my timings. would 4 weeks be ball park with the saison yeast and a decent OG ?


----------



## stewy (6/8/15)

FYI with Danstar Belle Saison, many people are quoting you FG figures & ABV based off 75-80% attenuation....forget it. I have done multiple all extract Saisons with this yeast & the lowest attenuation I ever got was 96% - it's the Kobayashi of yeasts. Be prepared for it to finish at around 1.002


----------



## TheBigD (13/8/15)

I've done two sAisons now with poor results it was like drinking rusty nails I got through both however they're either not for me or I'm doing something wrong. Never had a problem with any othe recipes or yeasts other than sAisons and I won't be going back any time soon. Mine always finished around 1.006

Hope you have better results


----------



## goatchop41 (13/8/15)

TheBigD said:


> I've done two sAisons now with poor results it was like drinking rusty nails I got through both however they're either not for me or I'm doing something wrong. Never had a problem with any othe recipes or yeasts other than sAisons and I won't be going back any time soon. Mine always finished around 1.006
> 
> Hope you have better results


What were the recipes? Also, what yeasts did you use and at what temperatures?


----------



## mongey (13/8/15)

TheBigD said:


> I've done two sAisons now with poor results it was like drinking rusty nails I got through both however they're either not for me or I'm doing something wrong. Never had a problem with any othe recipes or yeasts other than sAisons and I won't be going back any time soon. Mine always finished around 1.006
> 
> Hope you have better results


I hope i have better results too.lol

gonna bottle a batch of black IPA saturday and put the saison on sunday


----------



## mxd (13/8/15)

Remember saison ferments like heat, you can ferment at 27 with no issues, I wouldn't leave it for 4 weeks


----------



## Hpal (13/8/15)

I have recently brewed a Saison (AG) with Belle Saison yeast. I was very impressed, mashed at 65, fermented at 25, OG 1.043 and FG 1.003. One of the best beers I have brewed recently and I'll be doing another soon


----------



## mongey (17/8/15)

so put this on yesterday as per the recepie.

the Belle sasion yeast must be a beast, it was bubbling after 3 hours

tatsted the wort when I took an OG and it tasted great for wort . OG was 1060 so it is gonna come out strong . Closer to the tres monts strength as NewtownClown said

pitched at 24 and am brewing set to 20. I just have the temp probe hanging in my fridge so it is 2 or 3 warmer on the fermenter usally

need to decide if to cold clear it or not . I usually do for everything but with a saison that saision yeast quality is a big part of it . Thoughts ?


----------



## stewy (17/8/15)

I wouldn't cold crash a Saison personally.... the yeast is driving pretty much all the flavour, leave it in there..


----------



## mongey (5/9/15)

So to finish this off bottled the saison this morning. Finished at 1006 so right on 90% attenuation and 7% alcohol 

Tasted great out of the fermenter. Had a good amount of that saison funk. Alcohol taste was surprisingly subdued 

Going away for 2weeks at the end of this week so it will get a good 3 weeks to condition without me depleting it too early.


----------



## stewy (5/9/15)

3 weeks is good for a saison. It is a style that lends itself to being drunk young


----------



## mje1980 (5/9/15)

I like a good 9 months or so in the bottle personally but that's just when I think they're best. Drink it when you're happy with it


----------



## mongey (7/9/15)

mje1980 said:


> I like a good 9 months or so in the bottle personally but that's just when I think they're best. Drink it when you're happy with it


9 months. damn . my batches don't last 9 weeks


----------



## peekaboo_jones (10/9/15)

Goodluck I'm sure it will be great 
I made a 10L batch with:
1/2 can Coopers pale ale
600g dry wheat malt
150g crystal wheat steeped
Belle Saison yeast
A bit of Chinook and Amarillo dry hopped.
Turned out amazing, couldn't really taste or smell the hops.
Finished at 1006 can't remember the og but ABV wasn't much more than 5%
Can't wait to make a full batch or two soon


----------



## mongey (30/9/15)

so end game is I'm dirinking this now after 4 to 5 weeks in the bottle and it came out really good . still could be a little more carbed with the cooler weather still slowing it down but its got enough carb to drink and enjoy

so happy with it just ordered bits to make it again . but i am going to lose the 500g LDM to bring down the alcohol a little to get it closer to 6% than 7% , and I got some wheat grain to steep just to see what it adds as an experiment


----------



## rossbaker (1/10/15)

Good thread, I reckon I'll have a crack at a Saison soon too.


----------



## Jazzman (19/12/15)

As there seems to be some great saison advice on this thread I'm gonna jump in with a question. 
I had some saison last night at Foghorn in Newcastle. I really enjoyed it and as its hot now I thought I'd make some. 
I've been having good results from coopers pale tin and 300gms dextrose to 15 litres. How would I go with this formula with the saison yeast? Maybe leave out the dextrose? I don't want it really strong. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dae Tripper (20/12/15)

Jazzman use this as your bible! 
It will be fine, yummy and all things nice.


----------



## Dae Tripper (20/12/15)

opps The link didn't come over

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29655-kit-and-extract-beer-spreadsheet/

My the spreadsheet guide you to all things beer


----------



## Jazzman (22/12/15)

Haha, man! I've been thinking, "use my dodgy povo ale recipe as a bible? Really? I know it works ok but there's other stuff out there to try. And aren't there enough bibles in the world already?" Way to confuse a bloke!!! Ha, I'm still laughing!


----------

